# Smooch has been at the Rainbow Bridge Six Months



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Smooch:

You left us for the Rainbow Bridge to be with Snobear, six months ago today.
We miss you and think of you every single day. You will always be my little Golden Girl. I miss your sweet smile and your poking me with your paw and think of you all the time when we go on walks. Those earling morning walks at 6:00 A.M. with you-just us girls-are always on my mind.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen, I know you miss kissing that beautiful golden face SO MUCH! Sending thoughts and prayers that all of the wonderful memories send you comfort on this difficult 6 month bridge day!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

{Sending you a virtual hug}

Anniversaries are always hard, aren't they? It was a year ago, yesterday, that we let Gunner go.
Cherish those memories and know that somewhere, someday you'll see her and Snobear again.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending you hugs on this sad anniversary. 

Smooch is watching over you from the Bridge, knowing that one day she will be with you again. 

But she is waiting patiently.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

...thinking of you Karen....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Karen - another hard anniversary............How we miss them! 

There must be "golden lane" at the rainbow bridge where all of our golden babies are. Image that! And, all different hughes of golden. It looks like honey!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rejoice in knowing they are happy & healthy at The Bridge and await the reunion.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Karen, I am thinking of you... She was a very sweet looking baby..... Hopefully Rusty and others are showing her around the bridge...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Karen thinking of you and Ken today. I know you love your boys but you must miss having your "girl time" so much!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

thinking of you on this difficult day....
stay strong!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thinking of you Today Karen. I am approaching that 6 month mark as well, I know your pain, and send you love and hugs.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you. I know how much you miss every little thing about her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you comforting hugs and thoughts today as you commemorate Smooch's leaving 6 months ago. I'm sure Smooch is watching over you all and loving you all from the Bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Karen,
Hugs to you. I know how hard it is and I know how much you miss your sweet girl.

Donna


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you today, Karen. Run free at the bridge with Snobear and Ginger, Smooch.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Karen
You are always so sweet to all of us here. Try not to be too sad.

I hope knowing Smooch is happy and running free at the Bridge brings you peace. Thinking of you and sending good thoughts to ya.
Al


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

thinking of you today..I know how much you miss Smooch.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Many of hugs heading your way. There are no words to help you with your lost, but you have "Us" the people who understand your love and devotion to our pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for your wonderful words.
I know my Smooch, Snobear, Munchkin and Gizmo are all together playing at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for us!!

We love our Tucker and Tonka will all of our hearts, but this is the first time I don't have a little girl around! We love you Smoochie!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Smooch was a beautiful girl. I know you must miss her tons. Hugs to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Karen - another hard anniversary............How we miss them!
> 
> There must be "golden lane" at the rainbow bridge where all of our golden babies are. Image that! And, all different hughes of golden. It looks like honey!


 I love this, thank you !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you! Smooch was an angel!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hugs to you Karen, I know Smooch is watching over you along with Snobear and the others and is waiting patiently to see you again.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thinking of you Karen. We sent our Sassy Cat to the Bridge 2 weeks ago and I still tear up every time I walk into the family room and he isn't laying in his spot by the fireplace. Sassy loved Oakley and Seger so I am thinking he looked for the Goldens at the Bridge - perhaps he has found Smooch  Take care.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure the 6 months feels like a lifetime, but I hope that your golden memories help you through each day


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, I am so sorry I missed this thread. I know how hard the anniversaries are. I know all our pups are together. God bless!


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

It is so hard on the anniversary dates- my heart aches for your loss.... still. it will be 9 months coming up on July 1st when we lost our Phoebe. Think of her every single day and miss her . Hugs and love to you and Ken


----------

